# Jungle hobby advanced LeD system



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

Are there any lights out there with similar features to the jungle hobby system but at a lower price? Features like the lightning mode, sunrise/sunset, clouds mode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

There are and most of the dawn dusk lights that are on the market have a built in 15 min ramp up (dawn) and ramp down (dusk) for these two moments of the day. This includes, Finnex, Satellite, Ecoexotic and Planted Plus. 

The 15 minute ramp up and down is nothing compared to what the Jungle Hobbies lights can do but they are def cheaper. 

Off the top of my head most are between $80 - $150.


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

OR, you could order a 5m rgb led strip from Aliexpress. It's like 5 bucks and takes 2 months to get here, but you can do some cool stuff with it. My strip was ordered in the beginning of September and just got here, so I'm not lying. It's not just a plug and play thing though, you'll have to have some soldering and electronics skill. And hook it to a micro controller, maybe like a photon for control ing it via a phone.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

@roundfrog - any pics or details on your build? Interested in hearing more about this - not trying to hijack thread though.....


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Finnex Planted 24/7 has all of those features and pretty reasonable in price.


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

TheCoop said:


> Finnex Planted 24/7 has all of those features and pretty reasonable in price.




Thanks I found that one and am considering it cause it's got all the features for a very reasonable price! Have you used it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtank100 (Oct 16, 2016)

I had a buddy get the finnex planted and I got the current satellite pro And the current is way brighter I think the finnex 16" is 11-12watts and the 18" current is 20watts the finnex 20" is only 14-15watts. The current is more expensive but look on eBay current sells refurbished 
Lights ship straight from the factory I got mine on eBay and it's like new.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I actually have, great fixture with great options. Obviously you won't get a great deal of depth penetration @ 36" plus but for a standard Vivarium it should work well for you.

Helps if you have control over the chips used but hey for the money you won't find many better. I plan on using several for my current 30" build for our group of Highland Lamasi.

I have a customer about two weeks from receiving his 48"x20"x42" and I believe he plans on using the Jungle Dawn led spots.


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm out of luck for a refurbished current. Apparently they can't ship to California. Thats like really weird.


----------



## Fishtank100 (Oct 16, 2016)

roundfrog said:


> I'm out of luck for a refurbished current. Apparently they can't ship to California. Thats like really weird.


If you lived anywhere else I would say that's weird but is Cali so that sounds about right.LOL


----------

